# Pre-1900 Bike Help



## cheech (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and am looking for more information on a bicycle I own.  I purchased this bike from a former bike-shop owner a few years ago and am just now getting around to trying to do some research on it.  What I was told about this bicycle was it was pre-1900 and was possibly a police bicycle. Supposedly this fork is really rare with it being a "springer".  I have inspected the bike and haven't come up with much for markings or information.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can obtain more information on it and/or come up with an estimated value?  Everything looks "old" so I'm assuming it is all original.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks like a Racycle. With the giant chainring like that and the upturned bars, this bike was made for track racing.

Check out vw00794's post a few days ago with his incredible Racycle collection. He'll be the one to get in touch with for sure.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 21, 2011)

*It is a Racycle*

Maybe we can get Blue to comment here?


----------



## chitown (Sep 21, 2011)

The patent for the fork is held by the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Company (makers of Racycle) Patent dates it to 1907

View attachment 27173

http://www.google.com/patents?id=x6...q=Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Company&f=false


----------



## cheech (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!  That give me some leads to look into.  After looking at other Racycles it looks like that is what I have.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 22, 2011)

Racycles were not necessarily made for racing, despite the name


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 22, 2011)

cheech said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and am looking for more information on a bicycle I own.  I purchased this bike from a former bike-shop owner a few years ago and am just now getting around to trying to do some research on it.  What I was told about this bicycle was it was pre-1900 and was possibly a police bicycle. Supposedly this fork is really rare with it being a "springer".  I have inspected the bike and haven't come up with much for markings or information.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can obtain more information on it and/or come up with an estimated value?  Everything looks "old" so I'm assuming it is all original.  Any help would be appreciated.
> View attachment 27171View attachment 27172




Yikes! You hit the jackpot, Austin. It is a Racycle for sure and not only is it a Racycle, but it is the coveted Pacemaker model. This was their top of the line ( price-wise) bicycle back when it was made. I would have to see a close up of the crank arm hardware to determine its year, but most likely post 1900 and pre  1910. The seat pinch bolt on the frame vs on the seat post also dates it; however Racycle went back and forth a couple times with a couple different years. The best part is that your frame is indeed a Pacemaker frame because the bottom stays curve in at the point for the larger (Pacemaker) chain ring. Sheesh you are lucky! 

Also your rear cog/gear was offered on the Pacemaker too, it is the larger kidney hole rear gear to be matched with the Pacemaker. Most of the smaller Racycle roadster bicycles did not have that rear gear. As for the handlebars they are most likely the correct Hussey fixed bars. 
Ironically the Racycle racer was THE purpose built race bike ( even more rare, but not as glamorous ), not the Pacemaker, although many records were attempted/made with the larger Pacemaker bike.

Your forks are super rare as well as an original option for a Racycle. Some have purchased those forks for more than an entire bike. I am restoring a Pacemaker which was originally painted, what looks to be that same ( "gun ) blue color. Is that original paint?

The Pacemaker also had a roller chain (which yours has) , not a block chain as used on the roadsters.

That is one rare bicycle you have. If you could send a close up of the bottom bracket I could narrow down the date and are there two small, head-badge sized, holes at the very top of the head tube ( not the middle) ?

Did I mention how lucky that find is? yay, you win. I have no more tears of joy to shed. 

Buy a lottery ticket tomorrow, please.


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2011)

That's always good to hear! Below is a link to more pictures. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/104719033527918454155/albums/5655617660654020577


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2011)

After discussing the bicycle with vw00794 and learning how knowledgeable and dedicated he is to Racycles, I decided to sell it to him. I am only 25 and will not have the means to properly restore this bicycle so I'm excited to see what he does with it!


----------



## chitown (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheech: Congrats on your find and now your sale. It's good to know it's going to a good home.

vw00794: Teach me your ways old wise one. You are strong with the force... or maybe it's just your powers of per$uasion. either way looking forward to see how it looks restored.


"These aren't the droids we're looking for... you can go about your business... move along... move along"


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 23, 2011)

cheech said:


> After discussing the bicycle with vw00794 and learning how knowledgeable and dedicated he is to Racycles, I decided to sell it to him. I am only 25 and will not have the means to properly restore this bicycle so I'm excited to see what he does with it!




Thanks so much Austin. I will give it  a thorough restoration. May take a while, but it will come out beautiful, especially since it is the rare blue color. I do know of a car museum here in California who asked me for some special bikes for their showroom next year and this may qualify.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 23, 2011)

*A Racyle chillin' at the beach....*

The Roadster (possible racer?) is now at home with Lawrence in San Clemente, amongst the friendly confines of modernism. Quite appropriate really, as it was cutting edge technology for it's day. I'm stoked, I'm a Racycle owner finally, and......I GOT THE T-SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Blue.


----------



## chitown (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheech: Thanks for the additional photos. Looks like a transparent blue over a flash Nickel finish??? Very nice!


----------



## cheech (Sep 24, 2011)

Larmo63, that bike looks amazing! After learning more about Racycles and seeing all the old advertisements for them, I've definitely caught the bug. These bikes are awesome and unique.  I hope to own a restored one SOME day!


----------



## pelletman (Sep 25, 2011)

I would hope that bike is preserved and not restored.


----------

